# Enson Pottery, Longton. Stoke-on-Trent June 2010



## vwdirtboy (Jul 3, 2010)

While Everyone else was attending the first aid course in Derby, Petzl & I decided some pottery action was needed so off we trotted to Stoke-on-Trent! After a hearty breakfast we found the fist derelict pottery we came across and here she is..

The Enson Pottery works. Also known as the Dresden works on the junction of Chelson st & Normacot rd, In Longton. Stoke-on-Trent. Believed to have been opened in the late 1830's the four bottle kilns and two storey buildings & yard are now in a very poor state due to the ravages of time and neglect. In the lower part of the main two storey building a local rifle club have taken on the site for use as their rifle range.. however this looks like a fair time ago and the buildings show little sign of use. The latest dated papers found on site suggest it closed from mid to late 80's. 

Scattered everywhere in the frontage building are mounds of cups saucers plates and teapots.. all in the style of the tacky 80's hotelware. most of it brandishing the name of Dudson. Royal Stuart was manufactured by Stevenson, Spencer and Co. Ltd, Enson or Dresden Works, Longton Staffordshire Potteries from 1948 to 1960

The site is a grade II listed building due to historical reference to pottery industry and the condition of the bottle kilns which are in remarkably excellent condition. The site has received a European heritage fund grant of 11 million pounds to turn the place into recognised workshop & school of pottery for 11 to 19 year olds, work should be commencing very soon as the completion date is sept 2011. As yet there are no signs of anything started. 


Interesting little footnote as we were leaving we happened upon a wise old local who informed us the that the frontage building in the first shots was originally a shop, then later a pub before becoming incorporated into the pottery yard he also said that Captain Edward John Smith, RD, RNR of the RMS Titanic the son of an employee of the Enson works was born in the shop which was owned by his mothers family at that time! 


Anyway on with the pics..


----------



## dinosaur (Jul 3, 2010)

great pics and info there, never knew this place used to be a pub.


----------



## Foxylady (Jul 3, 2010)

What a beauty! Love the kilns and brickwork. A real shame about the trashing inside, but great character, even so.


----------



## Goldie87 (Jul 3, 2010)

Good stuff, lots of nice natural decay in that place.


----------

